

Isometric 3D map of Czech republic - skorks
http://osm.kyblsoft.cz/3dmapa/?zoom=17&lat=75.75078&lon=14.31372&layers=B

======
yellowbkpk
...made possible using OpenStreetMap data.

~~~
yxhuvud
... and openlayers.

I'm curious as to how they made the buildings. I'm guessing some serious SLD
magic, but it would be interesting to know.

~~~
yellowbkpk
The buildings also came from OSM. The OSM data contains height data [0] and
where they don't have that information, I bet they assume some standard height
that "looked right".

[0] <http://www.openstreetmap.org/browse/way/40758798> (the build:levels = 5
key/value)

------
cousin_it
Meh. Extruded buildings, no labels, ugly colors. If you like maps with 3D
houses, better check out these (listed by increasing awesomeness):

[http://maps.google.com/?ll=40.744315,-73.986021&spn=0.00...](http://maps.google.com/?ll=40.744315,-73.986021&spn=0.0053,0.01236&z=17)

<http://hangzhou.edushi.com/>

<http://kart.finn.no/3d/>

~~~
kiwidrew
Come on, give the guy some credit! This is a really nifty use of the
OpenStreetMap data, and shows (yet again) what can be done with free and open
geodata.

That said, the day someone figures out how to generate edushi.com-style pixel
art from a combination of photos and LIDAR data will be an awesome day indeed.
It's too bad that only in China can they afford to pay artists to hand-render
an entire city's worth of buildings.

~~~
cousin_it
_That said, the day someone figures out how to generate edushi.com-style pixel
art from a combination of photos and LIDAR data_

Or come up with a "Pixel art" filter for Photoshop and apply it to Bing Maps
bird's eye photos. Just think, you could do it today.

